# Bosch Akkus, untereinander Kompatibel?



## Kuhprah (20. Dezember 2015)

Nachdem ich vom Hersteller selber 0 Feddback bekomme weiss das vielleicht hier jemand. Ich hab bereits eine Bosch GSB-14,4V Akkubohrmaschine im Haushalt.  Die hat nen 14,4V 1,3Ah Akku drin. Nach dem vielen schneiden von Holzfasterplatten, Gipsplatten und ähnlichem beim Hausbau hat meine alte Stichsäge den Geist aufgegeben... Ich würde mri jetzt gern zum Beispiel die GST 14,4 Stichsäge holen, hab aber gemerkt dass der Akku zwar auch 14,4V hat, aber 4Ah... weiss jemand ob da die Ladestation/Akkus untereinander kompatibel sind oder muss ich da auch zu jedem Gerät wieder ne eigene Ladestation/Akku mit rumschleppen?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. Dezember 2015)

Bosch hat 2 werkzeug-linien. Einmal grün für heimwerker und blau für die profis. Diese 2 linien sind untereinander nicht bzw. nur teilweise kompatibel.
Da du aber 2 werkzeuge aus dem profi-bereich hast, ist das mit den akkus kein problem solange die gleiche volt-zahl gegeben ist. (bei dir der fall)
Ich habe mir z.b. ein 18V-system (blau) aufgebaut mit stichsäge, akkuschrauber, multi-cutter und säbelsäge. Dazu habe ich 2 2,6Ah und 2 3,0Ah akkus, die in allen geräten zu verwenden sind. Die kapazität der akkus ist dabei aber egal. Ich könnte auch 18V und 6Ah verwenden.


----------



## Kuhprah (24. Dezember 2015)

Super. Danke für den Input. Dann werd ich mir wohl so ne blaue Stichsäge holen


----------

